
Do you even bake, bro? How the Silicon Valley set fell in love with sourdough - fanf2
https://www.eater.com/2018/11/19/18099127/bread-silicon-valley-sourdough-tech-bros-tartine-chad-robertson
======
pplonski86
I would like to have my own self-hosted bakery!

